# Ipad gros foutage de gueule, non ?



## CDI2 (12 Juillet 2010)

J'ai comme beaucoup craqué pour l'Ipad et je suis très très déçu de ne pas voir fonctionner Flash ou  Java. C'est quand même je trouve un énorme foutage de gueule pour les acheteur. Quand on vends un appareil comme l'Ipad à ce prix, je ne comprends pas qu'on le limite dans son utilisation. Internet partout sans l'utilisation de Java c'est juste une arnaque. Apple nous les brises à toujours vouloir se démarquer. je pense que la maison s'enflamme comme dans les années 80 et risque de prendre un sacré retour de bâton comme dans les années 90. On ne retient pas les leçon chez Apple.

J'aimerais que tout le monde le fasse savoir, car nous sommes nombreux à nous plaindre de ça.


----------



## Agrippa II (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, tu le savais en achetant l'iPad non ? Personnellement je navigue avec le mien et l'absence de Java ou autre ne me perturbe guère. 
Après il est facile de jeter l'opprobre alors que c'est un fait connu ?
Et puis Java ou Flash ne sont-ils pas aujourd'hui dépassés?


----------



## romaing34 (12 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> J'aimerais que tout le monde le fasse savoir, car nous sommes nombreux à nous plaindre de ça.



Ben je suis content pour toi, moi personnellement je m'en tamponne complètement de pas avoir Flash sur mon iPad...


----------



## Kardinal (12 Juillet 2010)

A moins que tu es été victime dun achat compulsif irréfléchi, il semble logique que tu es été au courant des caractéristiques et  limite de liPad En lachetant, tu valides le concept comme correspondant à tes besoins. Il ne peut y avoir de « mauvaise surprise ».  liPad fait exactement ce pour quoi il est vendu, rien de moins, rien de plus et ce en toute transparence.


----------



## ET80 (12 Juillet 2010)

Personne ne ta obliger a l acheter ...
Quand on achete un produit, on conner ses restrictions et ses limitations. 

Si l ipad ne correspond pas a tes attentes et a tes besoins, tu n'avait qu'à acheter une tabletPC, ou bien prendre un netbook. L'ipad ne correspond aux besoins de tous le monde


----------



## S.Jobs (12 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> J'ai comme beaucoup craqué pour l'Ipad et je suis très très déçu de ne pas voir fonctionner Flash ou  Java. C'est quand même je trouve un énorme foutage de gueule pour les acheteur. Quand on vends un appareil comme l'Ipad à ce prix, je ne comprends pas qu'on le limite dans son utilisation. Internet partout sans l'utilisation de Java c'est juste une arnaque. Apple nous les brises à toujours vouloir se démarquer. je pense que la maison s'enflamme comme dans les années 80 et risque de prendre un sacré retour de bâton comme dans les années 90. On ne retient pas les leçon chez Apple.
> 
> J'aimerais que tout le monde le fasse savoir, car nous sommes nombreux à nous plaindre de ça.




Il faut toujours qu'un rigolo vienne balancer des conneries, si tu trouve que le support du flash est indispensable pour toi, renseigne toi mieux avant de craquer 500 (minimum).
Ça fais trois ans que l'iPhone existe et qu'il ne supporte pas cette techno et tout le monde sait que l'iPad est calqué sur l'iPhone.
Tout le monde connait la position de Steve Jobs avec Adobe, alors si ton post de boulet n'a que pour but d'encourager le flood, tu n'aurais pas du perdre ton temps....

....en même temps un mec qui post ce genre d'ânerie n'a probablement pas l'iPad:sleep:


----------



## mashgau (12 Juillet 2010)

Si c'est aussi important pour toi, tu preux toujours jailbreaker ton Ipad, flash semble fonctionner.


----------



## S.Jobs (12 Juillet 2010)

Ça ne doit pas être aussi important, il n'est meme pas repasser par ce forum...:rateau:


----------



## Macmaxidd (12 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous à mon avi il en a jamais eu un entre les mains , comme la plupart des critiqueur des produits apple en général des gros frustrés de la vie qui n'ont même pas le produit mais qui bavent quand même. L'Ipad c'est du feu de dieu.


----------



## sapiens07 (12 Juillet 2010)

eh oh les fan addicts, on peut plus s'exprimer ? Il a raison, J'ai l'ipad et ca me fait C... de ne pas avoir flash parfois (pour notamment regarder les chaines à la demande qui utilisent flash), safari c'est une bouze preferez icab par ex, iphoto basic de chez basic etc... Parfois on achète sans trop se renseigner (pas le temps etc..), on se dit qu'on accepte les concessions (systeme completement fermé, flash) et au bout d'un certain temps on commence à le regretter car on n'aime pas la contrainte..

et ayez un peu plus l'esprit ouvert, vous assimilez pas a S.Jobs...


----------



## mefysto (12 Juillet 2010)

@CDI2 : Par pitié !

Enlevez votre argument du " flash ça marche pas sur Ipad "

Jvais vous expliquer un truc simple.

On télécharge un petit outil nommé spirit. On branche l'ipad on clique sur le bouton jailbreak on attend 10 secondes.

On va dans cydia et on instal imobilecinema.

Temps total de l'opération : 1 à 2 minutes

Résultat : Flash sur Ipad 

Ne dites plus jamais qu'il n'y a pas flash...
Il y a aussi frash qui vient de sortir.

Je voulais faire un pavé débatant sur l'utilité de Flash mais bon y'en a qui en ont besoin y parais donc jvais rien dire..


----------



## ET80 (12 Juillet 2010)

Acheter sans se renseigner est une erreur, surtout pour un investissement de minimum 500&#8364;. On conner l usage que l on fait d'un appareil avant de l acheter, sinon c'est un achat impulsif.

Pour moi l ipad sert a retoucher une présentation keynote, ou bien lire ou modifier des documents page ou numbers, passer le temps dans le train, ou emmener plusieurs romans avec moi sans pour autant m m encombrer de dizaines de livres. Ou encore pouvoir montrer des photos facilement a plusieurs personnes.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi certaines personnes achètent ce genre d'outils sans connaitre l usage qu'ils pourront en faire ....


----------



## iValentin (12 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Apple nous les brises à toujours vouloir se démarquer. je pense que la maison s'enflamme comme dans les années 80 et risque de prendre un sacré retour de bâton comme dans les années 90. On ne retient pas les leçon chez Apple.



Je ne suis pas vraiment sûr que la "maison s'enflamme", dernière preuve récente qui montre l'énorme "carton" de la firme ; Apple à dépassé Microsoft en bourse.

Donc, c'est sûr que pour certaines personnes le manque de Flash est pénible, mais de là a dire que ça pourrait nuire a la marque, pas vraiment sûr !


----------



## mefysto (12 Juillet 2010)

Flash est là..


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Juillet 2010)

J'ai acheté une Traban et  je n'arrive pas à dépasser une  Ferrari lancée à fond sur l'autoroute !

C'est scandaleux , on m'a enduit d'erreur


----------



## CDI2 (12 Juillet 2010)

Ho les p'tit loup, ça fait 20 ans que j'utilise des mac, je connais Apple comme ma poche. j'adore tout ce qu'ils font et j'ai acheté en connaissance de cause. Seulement je connais trop bien leur politique pour être agacé à chaque fois. pareil quand ils sorte le Iphone avec un appareil photo qui ne vaut rien histoire de ressortir un Iphone un peu mieux durant 4 ans. Ils font la même chose avec les Mac et ça me gonfle. je suis désolé,c mais le flash c'est très utile et c'est juste une histoire de concurrence avec Adobe, c'est juste ridicule.

Je pense avoir le droit de le dire, non ?


----------



## ikeke (12 Juillet 2010)

Parce que si ce sujet n'est pas un troll alors c'est triste


----------



## CDI2 (12 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui est triste c'est plutôt de devoir trafiquer l'ipad ou l'Iphone pour pouvoir l'utiliser normalement. Est ce que tu trouve normal que le 3/4 des utilisateurs trafique leur appareil tout neuf pour pouvoir l'exploiter pleinement ? Si tu trouve ça normal, alors tu es bien triste, il y a pour moi, comme un truc qui cloche et ça vient d'Apple.


----------



## ikeke (12 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Ce qui est triste c'est plutôt de devoir trafiquer l'ipad ou l'Iphone pour pouvoir l'utiliser normalement. Est ce que tu trouve normal que le 3/4 des utilisateurs trafique leur appareil tout neuf pour pouvoir l'exploiter pleinement ? Si tu trouve ça normal, alors tu es bien triste, il y a pour moi, comme un truc qui cloche et ça vient d'Appel.



Non je ne trouve pas cela normal non plus. Mais sincèrement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un appareil aussi cher (mais c'est valable pour des produits moins cher) quand on sait qu'il ne sera pas capable de faire ce que l'on souhaite. Si on le fait en connaissance de cause, alors c'est un choix réfléchi. Crier au scandale alors que les limitations sont connues depuis un bon moment, je trouve ça limite. Après j'en conviens, il peut arriver que l'on ne soit pas au courant de tout, mais en général avant d'acheter on se renseigne quand même sur les capacités du produit.

C'est pour cette raison que j'ai pensé à un message de type "Troll" mais visiblement je me trompais.


----------



## CDI2 (12 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. C'est un appareil de qualité comme toujours avec Apple, je l'utilise pour les mêmes raisons que vous, mais ça me fou les boules de savoir qu'il est bridé pour des raisons débile voila tout. Ca m'énerve cette politique vicieuse, malsaine de la part d'Apple, c'est franchement mesquin, petit, ça ne colle pas avec leur capacité de faire de belles choses, leur message d'ouverture, etc. C'est tout l'inverse, qu'est ce qui se passe dans leur tête pour brider de tel machine ???? C'est incroyable quand on y pense, mais encore faut-il y penser.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> je suis désolé,c mais le flash c'est très utile



Je ne suis pas d'accore. Moi, j'aime l'iPhone et l'iPad justement, car il n'y a pas de flash qui est une bouse infâme au niveau optimisation.

Vivement la mort de ce format.


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. C'est un appareil de qualité comme toujours avec Apple, je l'utilise pour les mêmes raisons que vous, mais ça me fou les boules de savoir qu'il est bridé pour des raisons débile voila tout. Ca m'énerve cette politique vicieuse, malsaine de la part d'Apple, c'est franchement mesquin, petit, ça ne colle pas avec leur capacité de faire de belles choses, leur message d'ouverture, etc. C'est tout l'inverse, qu'est ce qui se passe dans leur tête pour brider de tel machine ???? C'est incroyable quand on y pense, mais encore faut-il y penser.



En achetant un ipad, tu donnes raison a Apple et son refus de supporter flash.

Pourquoi changer de stratégie si l'appareil se vend !?


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> En achetant un ipad, tu donnes raison a Apple et son refus de supporter flash.
> 
> Pourquoi changer de stratégie si l'appareil se vend !?



C'est pour cette raison que j'invite tout le monde à se plaindre. Contrairement à ce qui a était dit plus haut, je critique en connaissance de cause. J'achète, puis je constate que le manque du flash et surtout du java me pose problème, je le fais savoir. Si Java était un vrai problème ok, mais on sais que ce n'est pas le cas. On est pas non plus obligé d'être content tout le temps. 

D'ailleurs tout le monde est ok avec moi, à partir du moment ou les 3/4 jailbreake leur Iphone ou leur Ipad c'est qu'il ne sont pas content en réalité.

Ca me semble évident, sinon pourquoi le faire ????


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> En achetant un ipad, tu donnes raison a Apple et son refus de supporter flash.
> 
> Pourquoi changer de stratégie si l'appareil se vend !?



Et comme iPhone, iPAD et autres iPOD Touch se vendent, les Web designers sont contraints de développer des versions compatibles de leurs sites et abandonner Flash.

Du coup Flash va disparaitre ce qui donne raison à Apple de ne pas le supporter.

En résumé, si tu donnes raison à Apple, alors Apple a raison... CQFD


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> C'est pour cette raison que j'invite tout le monde à se plaindre. Contrairement à ce qui a était dit plus haut, je critique en connaissance de cause. J'achète, puis je constate que le manque du flash et surtout du java me pose problème, je le fais savoir. Si Java était un vrai problème ok, mais on sais que ce n'est pas le cas. On est pas non plus obligé d'être content tout le temps.
> 
> D'ailleurs tout le monde est ok avec moi, à partir du moment ou les 3/4 jailbreake leur Iphone ou leur Ipad c'est qu'il ne sont pas content en réalité.
> 
> Ca me semble évident, sinon pourquoi le faire ????



J'achète simplement les produits qui répondent a mes besoins, sinon je passe. Je n'ai plus le temps, ni l'envie d'ailleurs de bidouiller mes "ordinateurs". Si je paye au prix fort du matos apple, ce n'est pas pour les utiliser en mode dégradé a coût de jailbreak.

Comme l'a dit R E M Y, le flash est loin d'être optimiser sur mac. Adobe paye aujourd'hui le manque d'effort sur la plateforme Apple.

t'es pas oblige d'être content tout le temps, mais tu as acheté ton Imac en connaissance de cause. donc, tu n'as aucune raison de te plaindre.


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> t'es pas oblige d'être content tout le temps, mais tu as acheté ton Imac en connaissance de cause. donc, tu n'as aucune raison de te plaindre.



Excuse moi, mais c'est un raisonnement stupide. Ce n'est pas parce que j'achète un truc en connaissant ces défauts que je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre au contraire. Qui d'autre qu'un utilisateur peut se permettre de critiquer un produit ? De plus je critique plus la technique commercial d'Apple plus que le produit en réalité, toujours brider un maximum ses produits c'est un peu énervant.

Maintenant Apple n'a aucune raison de changer, puisqu'il y aura toujours des gens comme toi qui seront toujours content.

Moi la seule question que je pose, c'est pourquoi brider des machines comme ça ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> J'achète, puis je constate que le manque du flash et surtout du java me pose problème,



l'iPad n'est pas un pack de 4 crèmes caramel avec l'offre satisfait ou remboursé. 

Moi, je n'achète pas des PC sous Windows pour tester au cas où je risquerais d'être satisfait alors que je sais à 100% que je ne le serais pas.

SI tu savais que l'iPad ne correspondait pas à tes besoins, soit il fallait trouver un produit concurrent qui supporte le Flash (mais qui doit avoir d'autres points négatifs) soit attendre, car tu t'étais passé d'iPad jusqu'à présent.




CDI2 a dit:


> Maintenant Apple n'a aucune raison de changer, puisqu'il y aura toujours des gens comme toi qui seront toujours content.



Non, la plupart des "gens" ne sont pas "toujours" contents. Il arrive que certains produits ne correspondent pas a l'attente, mais parfois, il arrive également que certains manques soient bénéfiques. Moi, j'en suis très content que le Flash ne soit pas supporté, j'applaudis bien fort cette décision courageuse tout comme j'ai été content que le lecteur de disquette disparaisse, que les lecteurs BlueRay ne soient pas intégrés dans les Mac, etc.

On te le répète. Si tu as acheté le produit en sachant qu'il ne te convenait pas, c'est quand même un monde de râler.


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Excuse moi, mais c'est un raisonnement stupide. Ce n'est pas parce que j'achète un truc en connaissant ces défauts que je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre au contraire



T'es du genre a t'acheter des shorts pour l'hiver toi. non?




CDI2 a dit:


> De plus je critique plus la technique commercial d'Apple plus que le produit en réalité, toujours brider un maximum ses produits c'est un peu énervant.
> 
> Moi la seule question que je pose, c'est pourquoi brider des machines comme ça ?



C'est ce qui fait aussi la force du produit. sa fiabilite et sa facilite d'utilisation. Si tu veux de la liberte, prend une tablette sous android.




CDI2 a dit:


> Maintenant Apple n'a aucune raison de changer, puisqu'il y aura toujours des gens comme toi qui seront toujours content.



Je ne suis ni content, ni mecontent. L'ipad ne repond pas a mes besoins. Je ne l'ai pas achete.

Apple raisonne en terme de parts de marche. Si l'Ipad se vend bien. Pourquoi supporter flash, reduire les performances et probablement generer des mecontents?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2010)

Quand je vois pas mal de commentaires ici je me dis que les switcherZ vont bien finir par pourrir les Mac et les iTrucs comme ils ont contribué à pourrir Windows. Une bande de petits consuméristes qui parviennent même à se prendre pour des rebelles. Vous l'avez eu votre multitâche sur iOS4, alors lâchez-nous un peu la grappe et allez vous plaindre à des marchands de yaourt par exemple, parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de bifidus dans vos pots, ça nous fera des vacances. Quand on passe sur une plate-forme, on se tait et on apprend au moins quelques temps


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> D'ailleurs tout le monde est ok avec moi, à partir du moment ou les 3/4 jailbreake leur Iphone ou leur Ipad c'est qu'il ne sont pas content en réalité.
> 
> Ca me semble évident, sinon pourquoi le faire ????



Hum, là il faut sortir du délire et réfléchir cinq minutes sur les motivations du Jailbreak :

- Desimlockage de l'appareil
- Téléchargement d'applications sans sortir le porte-monnaie sur l'AppStore (exemple ici)
- Modification de l'interface (fonds d'écran, panneau de config type SBSettings, etc...)

Et quand mien même, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu que la part des iphone jailbreakés soit majoritaire, loin de là...


Pour ce qui est du non support de Flash, personnellement je m'en réjouis même si cela m'empêche notamment de visionner mes séries US sur megavideo (en attendant l'arrivée d'Hulu sur iPad ? Je serais ravi de payer mes 10 euros mensuels pour un service de streaming légal plutôt qu'à une plateforme comme megavideo perso...).
Le non support de Flash garantit que les applications disponibles sur iPhone / iPad sont réellement pensées pour ce support, et ne sont pas des portages à la va-vite de programmes Flash. Entre les jeux Java pourris de mon ancien Nokia et les jeux disponibles sur l'AppStore il y a tout un monde.

Cela a également permis de vider le web de la multitude de bannières de publicité qui clignotent qui ont le don de m'agacer sur mes macs (vive AdBlock, sauf pour les sites que je soutiens en les mettant en liste blanche bien évidemment).


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

Je ne vais pas me répéter 50 fois, l'Ipad correspond à mes besoin, mais il pourrait m'apporter beaucoup plus. Je vais arrêter la, la discussion, car je pense que vous ne comprenez pas. Pour faire simple, j'aimerais qu'un sondage soit fait pour voir le nombre de personne qui vont ou qui ont Jalbreaké leur Iphone et leur Ipad. 

Cette réponse serait à elle seule la preuve que plus des 3/4 des gens penses la même choses que moi et que vous n'êtes en réalité qu'une minorité.

Si l'Ipad suffisait dans sa configuration commercialisé, ça ne se ferait pas de façon pratiquement SYSTEMATIQUE, c'est bien qu'il y a un problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




romaing34 a dit:


> Hum, là il faut sortir du délire et réfléchir cinq minutes sur les motivations du Jailbreak :
> 
> - Desimlockage de l'appareil
> - Téléchargement d'applications sans sortir le porte-monnaie sur l'AppStore (exemple ici)
> ...



Tu n'as pas tord, mais quand par exemple Apple sort un Iphone sans vidéo alors que tout les appareil du monde en ont un, ça force les gens à le Jalbreaker et ensuite pourquoi ne pas aller plus loin ? Moi par exemple j'achète mes applications et autre, mais si demain je dois le jalbreaker pour pouvoir par exemple jouer au poker sur mon Ipad je serais également tenter de télécharger gratos. Alors que si la machine n'est pas bridé, il ne me viendra pas à l'idée de le faire.

Maintenant je suis ok avec toi, il y aura quand même toujours ce côté la qui fera que les gens le Jalbreaquerons.


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

Regarde ici pour les chiffres que j'ai trouvé sur le jailbreak iPhone : ici

Entre 3 et 10% d'iPhone Jailbreakés en Europe, on est très loin de tes 3/4 d'utilisateurs.

Je comprend ce que tu essaies d'exprimer, mais je pense que tu n'es pas (tout comme moi d'ailleurs) représentatif de la majorité des utilisateurs d'iPhone / iPad, qui ont l'air d'être très satisfaits de la machine telle qu'elle est proposée par Apple.
Mon premier mac a été un iMac Bondy Blue, mais j'ai réellement switché en 2004 avec un iBook G4. Depuis, la communauté des utilisateurs Apple a grandement évolué, et les profils des utilisateurs également. L'utilisateur d'iPhone / iPad n'est pas forcément "macophile", et n'a pas le même regard sur les produits Apple que toi ou moi.

La mesquinerie d'Apple est réelle : j'ai connu le temps où les portables étaient vendus avec l'adaptateur VGA (iBook), l'Apple Remote (premier MacBook), l'iPod 4G était fourni avec son dock, chargeur et cables Firewire ET USB, idem avec le premier iPhone et son dock... Aujourd'hui l'iPad est livré sans écouteurs (je ne me souviens plus si il y avait le chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran dans la boîte tiens...).


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

romaing34 a dit:


> Regarde ici pour les chiffres que j'ai trouvé sur le jailbreak iPhone : ici
> 
> Entre 3 et 10% d'iPhone Jailbreakés en Europe, on est très loin de tes 3/4 d'utilisateurs.
> 
> ...



Je pensais qu'ils y en avait beaucoup plus, mais je pense qu'il y en aura beaucoup plus avec le temps. Ceci dit, il y a aussi pas mal de gens qui se sente bridé mais qui n'ont pas du tout la fibre Informatique pour allé jusque le Jailbreaker, ceci explique peut-être le nombre moins élevé que je pensais.

Sinon pour le reste tu résume bien mon sentiment, ça m'emmerde de voir qu'ils n'évolue pas dans ce domaine. Ce côté mesquin m'a toujours énervé chez Apple.


----------



## mefysto (13 Juillet 2010)

Donc tu ne télécharge jamais de musique ou de films ?

Ba oui puisque tu télécharge ( moyen illégal d'acquérir quelque chose ) cela veux dire que tu n'est pas satisfait du produit pour le payer.

Ici c'est la même chose

On le jailbreak car c'est simplement pour ajouter des fonctions. Une mise à jour plus rapide en quelque sorte.

Ne voyez pas le jailbreak comme un truc difficile à faire , fait que pour les geek etc..

Voyez un moyen facile et rapide d'avoir un nouveau contenu


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Je pensais qu'ils y en avait beaucoup plus,



Ça t'en bouche un coin hein.  On est loin de 3/4 des acheteurs. Perso, je ne connais personne qui ai Jaillebreaké ses appareils.



CDI2 a dit:


> mais je pense qu'il y en aura beaucoup plus avec le temps.



C'est beau d'espérer. Tu es en minorité, les chiffres de vente d'Apple le prouvent, la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont pas besoin de flash. Pourvu que cela dure.

Tu me fais penser à tout ces gens qui veulent imposer LEUR vision des choses dans un pays alors qu'ils sont minoritaires ou que tout le monde s'en fiche.


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Je pensais qu'ils y en avait beaucoup plus, mais je pense qu'il y en aura beaucoup plus avec le temps. Ceci dit, il y a aussi pas mal de gens qui se sente bridé mais qui n'ont pas du tout la fibre Informatique pour allé jusque le Jailbreaker, ceci explique peut-être le nombre moins élevé que je pensais.
> 
> Sinon pour le reste tu résume bien mon sentiment, ça m'emmerde de voir qu'ils n'évolue pas dans ce domaine. Ce côté mesquin m'a toujours énervé chez Apple.



Je pense très sincèrement que le gros du marché iPhone / iPad ce sont les madame et monsieur tout le monde, qui achètent le produit pour ce qu'il est annoncé savoir faire (multimédia, navigation internet, mail, lecture d'ibooks, jeux pour l'iPad) et se contrefout un peu du reste à vrai dire. Rien de péjoratif là-dedans, c'est juste un constat autour de moi des gens qui se sont équipés tant d'iPhone que d'iPad. Sur les 3 qui ont jailbreaké leurs iPhones, deux avaient besoin d'un desimlockage et/ou de pouvoir couper l'accès data via bossprefs à l'époque car leur forfait était voix only, et le dernier ne voulait pas payer toutes les applications qu'il voulait charger sur son téléphone.

@Mefysto : soit tu as raccourci tellement ta pensée que je n'arrive pas à en saisir l'essence, soit tes propos méritent d'être développés


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

Je trouve cela bizarre de systématiquement se retrancher derrière une pseudo rationalité (tu n'as qu'à te renseigner avant d'acheter !) pour tout justifier ou défendre coûte que coûte que l'acheteur est coupable.

Je suis désolé mais la communication d'Apple qui met en avant la simplicité du surf sur le web induit forcément l'acheteur potentiel en erreur. Il y aura forcément des déconvenues et des déceptions sincères. Celles-ci peuvent être considérées comme secondaires pour un iphone mais pour un ipad, c'est plus délicat.

Parce que nulle part il est indiqué que tu ne peux pas lire les contenus flash (il doit y avoir une partie non négligeable qui ne sait même pas ce que qu'est flash et qui considère à juste titre que l'adobe, cela permet de construire des maisons  ). Et qu'on ne parle pas de se renseigner sur le web, demander des conseils à droite à gauche. Cela ne devrait pas être nécessaire pour quelque chose d'aussi trivial.

Et puis dire que les chiffres de vente démontrent que les acheteurs n'ont pas besoin de flash, cela n'a strictement aucun sens. Parmi ces acheteurs, certains n'en ont effectivement pas besoin, d'autres se contentent de ce qu'ils ont mais il y en a aussi qui ne seraient pas contre avoir la possibilité n'exploiter le web à fond sans avoir à ce soucier de la techno de tel ou tel site.


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ça t'en bouche un coin hein.  On est loin de 3/4 des acheteurs. Perso, je ne connais personne qui ai Jaillebreaké ses appareils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es un comique toi non ? Je pense que tu achète des appareils sans connaître leur potentiel et tu en es content. C'est ton droit, moi je connais la puissance réel de ces machine et je sais quand Apple se fou de moi ou pas. 

Reprends toute les critiques avant sa sorti et tu verras que toute la presse en parlait déjà, je ne suis pas le premier. Ce n'est pas parce que tu es un petit utilisateur que tout le monde doit s'en contenter.


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Tu me fais penser à tout ces gens qui veulent imposer LEUR vision des choses dans un pays alors qu'ils sont minoritaires ou que tout le monde s'en fiche.



Oui enfin si la majorité avait toujours raison ça se saurait depuis le temps. Avec ce genre d'analogie je doute qu'il fasse bon vivre dans ton pays idéal 

Plus sérieusement, je pense qu'il est un peu tôt pour tirer une conclusion sur l'iPad : la machine est sortie depuis peu de temps, les usages sont encore flous pour certains utilisateurs, le nombre d'applications optimisées iPad est encore faible comparé à l'offre iPhone (et non, les apps iPhone zoomées x2 sur l'iPad ce n'est pas agréable à utiliser au quotidien).

Bref, la machine est pour l'instant pleine de potentiel, on ne pourra voir qu'avec le temps si ce potentiel est exploité pleinement (avec ou sans flash, c'est un autre débat).


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ça t'en bouche un coin hein.
> 
> Tu me fais penser à tout ces gens qui veulent imposer LEUR vision des choses dans un pays alors qu'ils sont minoritaires ou que tout le monde s'en fiche.



Tiens juste pour me faire plaisir, regarde le message que diffusait Apple il y a quelques année. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ICtF5DDrug


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Je pensais qu'ils y en avait beaucoup plus, mais je pense qu'il y en aura beaucoup plus avec le temps.


 J'ai tord, mais j'ai quand même raison ... 

Tu devrais proposer tes services en marketing ou en stratégie a Apple, je crois.



mefysto a dit:


> Ba oui puisque tu télécharge ( moyen illégal d'acquérir quelque chose ) cela veux dire que tu n'est pas satisfait du produit pour le payer.



En lisant ca, on sent vraiment que c'est les vacances :hein:





mefysto a dit:


> Ne voyez pas le jailbreak comme un truc difficile à faire , fait que pour les geek etc..
> 
> Voyez un moyen facile et rapide d'avoir un nouveau contenu




En jailbreakant un appareil, tu prends un risque matériel et logiciel (donnees perso). Il y beaucoup qui ont d'autres priorité que leur fond d'écran iphone...




gwen a dit:


> Ça t'en bouche un coin hein. On est loin de 3/4 des acheteurs. Perso, je ne connais personne qui ai Jaillebreaké ses appareils.


 Pareil.

N'ayant de statistique fiable sur la question, il est difficile de se faire une idee, mais on pourrait imaginer que la plupart qui jailbreak leur iphone le font pour télécharger des applications illégalement plutôt que pour étendre les fonctionnalités de l'appareil.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2010)

> Cette réponse serait à elle seule la preuve que plus des 3/4 des gens penses la même choses que moi et que vous n'êtes en réalité qu'une minorité.


 Et alors ? Ça vous donne raison ? Accessoirement en plus c'est faux.


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je trouve cela bizarre de systématiquement se retrancher derrière une pseudo rationalité (tu n'as qu'à te renseigner avant d'acheter !) pour tout justifier ou défendre coûte que coûte que l'acheteur est coupable.



Dans ce cas precis, l'acheteur est au courant du non support de flash. On ne parle pas de tati jacqueline 62 ans qui veut decrouvrir internet mais de kevin 16 ans...



yvos a dit:


> Parce que nulle part il est indiqué que tu ne peux pas lire les contenus flash (il doit y avoir une partie non négligeable qui ne sait même pas ce que qu'est flash et qui considère à juste titre que l'adobe, cela permet de construire des maisons ). Et qu'on ne parle pas de se renseigner sur le web, demander des conseils à droite à gauche. Cela ne devrait pas être nécessaire pour quelque chose d'aussi trivial.



Oui enfin bon, si on doit faire la liste des trucs incompatible avec chaque appareil, on a pas fini.


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et alors ? Ça vous donne raison ? Accessoirement en plus c'est faux.



Le truc n'est pas d'avoir raison ou pas, c'est juste de prendre conscience qu'il y a une parti des utilisateurs qui se sentent bridé. Après comme je le dis, moi je ne suis pas du genre à acheter un Ipad pour son album de photo qui défile lol, chacun son truc.

Tenez en ce moment c'est la mode, j'en discuté il y a peu avec des collègues qui joues au poker. Apple est en train de perdre un maximum de client qui l'aurait acheté rien que pour le confort de jouer dessus.
Hors ce n'est pas possible, c'est inimaginable de voir ça. Il y a dans le monde une énorme communauté de joueur qui l'aurait acheté pour pouvoir jouer partout en déplacement etc.

C'est quand même fou de sortir des machine à la pointe incapable de faire des chose basique non ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Tu es un comique toi non ? Je pense que tu achète des appareils sans connaître leur potentiel et tu en es content. C'est ton droit, moi je connais la puissance réel de ces machine et je sais quand Apple se fou de moi ou pas.
> 
> Reprends toute les critiques avant sa sorti et tu verras que toute la presse en parlait déjà, je ne suis pas le premier. Ce n'est pas parce que tu es un petit utilisateur que tout le monde doit s'en contenter.



Bon, tu es clairement un troll. Donc soit la discussion revient dans des chemins plus réalistes, soit je la ferme définitivement.


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans ce cas precis, l'acheteur est au courant du non support de flash. On ne parle pas de tati jacqueline 62 ans qui veut decrouvrir internet mais de kevin 16 ans.



ON peut-être mais moi, oui.

Je me contrefous de ce qu'est CDI2, je m'intéresse au fond.




rizoto a dit:


> Oui enfin bon, si on doit la liste des trucs incompatible avec chaque appareil, on a pas fini.



Pas nécessaire de tout prendre au pied de la lettre non plus, hein


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> ON peut-être mais moi, oui.
> 
> Je me contrefous de ce qu'est CDI2, je m'intéresse au fond.
> 
> Pas nécessaire de tout prendre au pied de la lettre non plus, hein



Ok, Mais tati jacqueline a-elle besoin du support de flash pour avoir une bonne experience internet?

N'est il pas plus judicieux de ne pas afficher une application flash plutôt que d'avoir un appareil instable qui pourrait rebuter un utilisateur non averti?


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais tati jacqueline a-elle besoin du support de flash pour avoir une bonne experience internet?




Fort à parier que le télé 7 jours spécial jeux soit fait en flash.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> N'est il pas plus judicieux de ne pas afficher une application flash plutôt que d'avoir un appareil instable qui pourrait rebuter un utilisateur non averti?



Ouais bon, cela reste quand même à vraiment démontrer cette histoire. C'est peut-être techniquement convaincant mais d'un point de communication, c'est légèrement scabreux


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

> N'est il pas plus judicieux de ne pas afficher une application flash plutôt que d'avoir un appareil instable qui pourrait rebuter un utilisateur non averti?



On l'utilise tout les jours sur nos mac, non ? Ce n'est pas la raison, tu te trompe. Apple à des problème avec Adobe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> J'ai comme beaucoup craqué pour l'Ipad et je suis très très déçu de ne pas voir fonctionner Flash ou  Java. C'est quand même je trouve un énorme foutage de gueule pour les acheteur. Quand on vends un appareil comme l'Ipad à ce prix, je ne comprends pas qu'on le limite dans son utilisation. Internet partout sans l'utilisation de Java c'est juste une arnaque. Apple nous les brises à toujours vouloir se démarquer. je pense que la maison s'enflamme comme dans les années 80 et risque de prendre un sacré retour de bâton comme dans les années 90. On ne retient pas les leçon chez Apple.
> 
> J'aimerais que tout le monde le fasse savoir, car nous sommes nombreux à nous plaindre de ça.



pour l utilisation que j en ai l Ipad est parfait
et vu le nombre d unites vendues le succes est la
apres chacun fait comme il veut .......


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Tenez en ce moment c'est la mode, j'en discuté il y a peu avec des collègues qui joues au poker. Apple est en train de perdre un maximum de client qui l'aurait acheté rien que pour le confort de jouer dessus.
> Hors ce n'est pas possible, c'est inimaginable de voir ça. Il y a dans le monde une énorme communauté de joueur qui l'aurait acheté pour pouvoir jouer partout en déplacement etc.
> 
> C'est quand même fou de sortir des machine à la pointe incapable de faire des chose basique non ?





Pas de commentaire la dessus ? pourtant ça en fait du monde pas très cotent la, je vous le dit.


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Pas de commentaire la dessus ? pourtant ça en fait du monde pas très cotent la, je vous le dit.



Effectivement, il y a quelques fautes d'orthographe et tu as un problème avec les pluriels. 

Plus sérieusement, il y a des mécontents d'un côté - accessoirement en quantité quand même bien limitée concernant ton exemple - et d'autres ravis. Cela me paraît délicat de rentrer dans ce genre de considérations précises pour justifier ou non une technologie parce que cela va vite devenir n'importe quoi


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Effectivement, il y a quelques fautes d'orthographe et tu as un problème avec les pluriels.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, il y a des mécontents d'un côté - accessoirement en quantité quand même bien limitée concernant ton exemple - et d'autres ravis. Cela me paraît délicat de rentrer dans ce genre de considérations précises pour justifier ou non une technologie parce que cela va vite devenir n'importe quoi



Oui biensur et ce n'est pas ma démarche. Je fais simplement remarquer qu'il y a beaucoup plus de mécontent que certain le pense. Simplement vous ne le savez pas forcément.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2010)

> Pas de commentaire la dessus ? pourtant ça en fait du monde pas très cotent la, je vous le dit.


. Eh bien pour une fois les joueurs ne seront pas contents et les autres le seront. En général c'est l'inverse. Apprenez, messieurs les Kevin que les acheteurs d'iPad sont très souvent des professionnels. Alors désolé : trouvez autre chose à transformer en ordi à Kevin.


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Oui biensur et ce n'est pas ma démarche. Je fais simplement remarquer qu'il y a beaucoup plus de mécontent que certain le pense. Simplement vous ne le savez pas forcément.



Y a des jeux de poker sur Ipad, non?


----------



## mefysto (13 Juillet 2010)

@rizoto :

Pour ma remarque sur les téléchargements c'était pour CDI2 . Je faisais simplement une analogie.

Non en jailbreakant ton Ipad tu ne risque pas de perdre des données; Il suffit de ne pas installer d'outils qui ne te servent pas ou qui ne sont pas sécurisés d'office ( @ openssh )

La preuve : les comptes itunes hackés.

L'important est qu'il y ai le choix.

Celui qui ne veux pas de flash et pas profiter des avantages du jailbreak ne le fais pas

Celui qui veux flash jailbreak son Ipad.

Je voit pas pourquoi il y a  débat...


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> . Eh bien pour une fois les joueurs ne seront pas contents et les autres le seront. En général c'est l'inverse. Apprenez, messieurs les Kevin que les acheteurs d'iPad sont très souvent des professionnels. Alors désolé : trouvez autre chose à transformer en ordi à Kevin.



Non mais je rêve.



rizoto a dit:


> Y a des jeux de poker sur Ipad, non?



Non pas en réel.



mefysto a dit:


> @rizoto :
> 
> Pour ma remarque sur les téléchargements c'était pour CDI2 . Je faisais simplement une analogie.
> 
> ...



Il me semble qu'il y a des problèmes de sécurités pour un joueur de poker en argent réel par exemple. Il est préférable que ça se fasse de façon transparente pour éviter d'éventuel problème.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

Franchement, perdre la clientèle des joueurs de Poker n'est pas une grosse perte je trouve. Il y a combien de personnes qui s'adonne a ce genre de chose ? Mille, deux mille ? Comme ils seraient un faible pourcentage d'acheteurs, cela ne fait pas un gros manque a gagner pour Apple.

Pour le moment, les ventes se portent bien, la concurrence n'arrive pas à sortir un clone convenable et la plupart des gens qui ont essayé du Flash sur le iPad en jaillebreakant s'en plaignent.

Je reste avec mon iPad sans Flash.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2010)

> Non mais je rêve


 Non, tu ne rêves pas : le monde n'est pas (encore) peuplé de gens à ton image...


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> On l'utilise tout les jours sur nos mac, non ?


ben non, moi jamais par exemple. Je suis encore jamais tombé sur un site que je pouvais pas lire à cause du flash.


----------



## CDI2 (13 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, tu ne rêves pas : le monde n'est pas (encore) peuplé de gens à ton image...



Non mais c'est ta façon d'appeler les gens différent de toi "Les Kevin" qui me fait rigoler. Tu as une drôle d'ouverture d'esprit.




gwen a dit:


> Franchement, perdre la clientèle des joueurs de Poker n'est pas une grosse perte je trouve. Il y a combien de personnes qui s'adonne a ce genre de chose ? Mille, deux mille ? Comme ils seraient un faible pourcentage d'acheteurs, cela ne fait pas un gros manque a gagner pour Apple.
> 
> Pour le moment, les ventes se portent bien, la concurrence n'arrive pas à sortir un clone convenable et la plupart des gens qui ont essayé du Flash sur le iPad en jaillebreakant s'en plaignent.
> 
> Je reste avec mon iPad sans Flash.



Dans le monde c'est beaucoup, beaucoup plus que 2000 joueurs lol, je crois que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.

Après il est évident qu'ils ne perdent pas ces clients, la preuve, moi. Simplement au lieu de satisfaire beaucoup plus de monde, ils font au contraire plus de déçu.

Quand je fais tourner un site (application) en javascript sur mon Mac, j'ai du mal à comprendre que ce même site ne marche pas sur mon Ipad, c'est tout.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> ....
> 
> Après il est évident qu'ils ne perdent pas ces clients, la preuve, moi. ....




Bon, ben je crois que tout est dit! 

Même les mécontents achètent le produit!


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

En effet, tout est dit. Du coup, devant tant de mauvais arguments, je ferme.


----------

